

Ask HN: Freelancer and bootstrappers: where do you physically work? - derwiki

Home, coffee shop, public library, co-working space, etc -- which works for you and why?
======
mhroth
Co-working space, home, coffee shop. Mainly the latter two (cheaper).

------
majc2
Co-working space and home.

